# Big boulders in the aquarium



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Hello,

I see some really big rocks in some aquariums and I like the look of the tanks.I have a 150g tank and thinking of getting some big rocks.But I am doubtful whether the tank supports the weight.I am guessing a lot of weight for all the rocks put together.Please let me know your thoughts..


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

Someone posted this earlier.






You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## slowlips (Apr 17, 2009)

Yeah saw that after posting my question


----------



## Demigod (Mar 22, 2013)

In my research for aquarium dimensions a few months ago I came across a list of aquarium sizes with gallons and weights both full and empty, as well as notes of which tanks usually have tempered glass bottoms and which don't. The list states that it's uncommon for the bottom of 150 gallon tanks to be tempered, but I'm pretty sure you still have nothing to worry about.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------

